# Cabinet Finish Problem



## KhalTom (Mar 31, 2017)

On my in laws kitchen cabinets, there are many spots where it looks like the lacquer or whatever finish they used has rub off, and the wood kust looks dull. Not that old either. Is there anything we can put on them to bring back a finish shirt if refinishing the entire kitchen cabinets?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Tom, that sounds like a lot of sanding (and possibly stripping the old finish off) before you apply anything.

Have you searched You Tube for videos on refinishing kitchen cabinets? You may find your answer there.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## KhalTom (Mar 31, 2017)

I was hoping there would be something we could just rub in over this to tempraily make it look ok

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You might want to give this stuff a look. I have no first hand experience with it,,,but it might do ya in a pinch

https://www.rejuvenateproducts.com/rejuvenate-cabinet-and-furniture-restorer.html

I recall asking about this a long time ago in here, and I think it was Daninvan who wasn't a big fan. I respect his opinion on this 
kinda work and never did go for it, but I have read where its done a decent job....


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree with Mike a poor finish was applied, may not have to strip it, but you may try to sand to rough the surface up and refinish it may hold ( I would try one panel see if looks ok)


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

You may want to do some testing in an inconspicuous area to determine what the original finish was. Scuffing up the surface and applying an incompatible second finish could result in a real mess.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Tom I think I would do a test cabinet, wash down one of the cabinets to make sure there is no grease on it then let it dry completely. Remove any hardware then use a wipe on oil/poly or a gel varnish on the entire cabinet. Let it dry the recommended time and see if it needs additional coats or if it is even helping. I would add at least one more coat after you get full coverage.


----------



## Woodwarrior (Nov 17, 2017)

Hopefully its just the lacquer finish that is bad. My first questions is what is the finish. (gloss, semi or flat ) My second question is.. is it lacquer, or varnish. 
You can tell by wiping a small area with some lacquer thinner. if its lacquer, it won't congeal or bubble. There are a few ways to solve this problem. 
They do make a brushing lacquer which I have used in these situations. You can also buy lacquer in an spray can. as MEBCWD mentioned above you have to 
remove all the dirt and grease before you attempt to prep the wood for finish. I use an automotive wax and grease remover several times to make sure
you get all the impurities off the wood before you attempt so sand it. I like using 1000 grit wet sand paper with a bottle of water and dish soap mix. i also
use lint free paper towels to wipe down the surface. The nice part about lacquer is you can remove it without using stripper. Just wipe it with a rage soaked
in lacquer thinner. You can then mask off the areas around the bad spots and start to apply your finish. I've always applied light coats as needed. I usually 
allow 15 minutes between coats. I have also used lemon oil afterwards to keep my casework looking good. It protects against water which is one of lacquers biggest 
enemies such as around the sink area. When refinishing, its always best to refinish the whole cabinet frame styles and rails. If the doors are okay id leave them alone. 
Just my 02 on the subject. I hope it helps.


----------

